# Sugna applied to the Fiocco...



## indaswamp (May 5, 2021)

The Fiocco was 20% weigh loss the day before I was to leave for Kansas. I did not have time to work it over so I left it in the chamber for another week. Got home late yesterday so I pulled the fiocco out today and reworked it. Weight loss was @ 22.5%. Removed the collagen sheet and the trussing, scrubbed clean of mold with vinegar and rinsed with distilled water, then sugna applied to the exposed meat areas.

First, I had to make the sugna. I already had the lard from rendering the fat from the pigs we butchered so I weighed it and then weighed an equal amount of rice. I ran the rice through the coffee grinder twice for a fine grain flour. Then I warmed the lard until it was just melted and slightly warm, added the rice flour, 3.0% sea salt, and 0.2% Black pepper. After mixing, I put it in the fridge to harden so I could apply it to the Fiocco.






	

		
			
		

		
	
'

Here is the Fiocco @23% weight loss before reworking...






Removed the collagen sheet and the trussing, scrubbed clean of mold with vinegar and rinsed with distilled water, then sugna applied to the exposed meat areas.






Once that was done, I wrapped it with cling film and put it in the freezer for about 20 minutes to firm up the sugna so I could slide the netting over the fiocco without scraping off the sugna. 







Ready for a long hang time.....be ready in about 6 months once it loses another 17% or so. The sugna will slow the drying down to a crawl for full flavor development from the enzymes.


----------



## zippy12 (May 5, 2021)

What is this?   You need more detail...


----------



## indaswamp (May 5, 2021)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/moved-the-fiocco-to-the-drying-chamber.306682/


----------



## zippy12 (May 5, 2021)

so this?

https://theroaminggastrognome.com/2015/12/17/culatello-and-fiocco-i-am-ham-ham-i-am/


----------



## indaswamp (May 5, 2021)

Zippy, the fiocco is the small muscle group on the front side of the ham after deboning. The Culatello is the big muscle group on the back side of the ham...

Culatello is the king of salumi in Italy! The Fiocco is the redheaded step child...still good, but not aged as long as a Culatello so not the depth of flavor.


----------



## indaswamp (May 5, 2021)

Yep.


----------



## indaswamp (May 5, 2021)

My Grandfather traced our family tree all the way back to Correggio, Italy which is in the Emilia-Romagna province of Italy...(which is where Culatello is made) and I have been wanting to make a Culatello for a long time. I finally bought a pig, butchered it and now have both the Fiocco and Culatello hanging in my chamber.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 5, 2021)

Gonna be delicious Keith. Always a fan of your knowledge and talent when it comes to things like this. Waiting for the finish


----------



## zippy12 (May 5, 2021)

This is a special art!

I have done FL-c but have not built the chambers for this stuff

nice job


----------



## Mmmm Meat (May 5, 2021)

That beauty will be a nice addition to pre-Thanksgiving dinner hors d'oeuvres.  I probably missed it - did you use any spice mix on the exterior prior to encasing it?


----------



## indaswamp (May 5, 2021)

No, just Salt and BP......went traditional with it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 5, 2021)

Yep , waiting for the finish also! It's truly a work of art with all you do!

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (May 5, 2021)

I was able to give the Fiocco more shape when I reworked it. It has a more traditionl look now and should dry really even now.


----------



## indaswamp (May 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Gonna be delicious Keith. Always a fan of your knowledge and talent when it comes to things like this. Waiting for the finish


Thanks Jake! I'll know if I did it right when I cut it open!



zippy12 said:


> This is a special art!
> 
> I have done FL-c but have not built the chambers for this stuff
> 
> nice job


Thanks zippy! Salumi is easier to make than salami....whole muscles before minced meats.....
The Culatello will be ready in about 16 months.



Brokenhandle said:


> Yep , waiting for the finish also! It's truly a work of art with all you do!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan. I am passionate about exceptional food...and that carried over to my Charcuterie.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 6, 2021)

Awesome I admire your skill and patience.

Warren


----------



## daveomak (May 6, 2021)

Looks good Inda....   Did you remove the cling film before applying the netting ???


----------



## indaswamp (May 6, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome I admire your skill and patience.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren.



daveomak said:


> Looks good Inda....   Did you remove the cling film before applying the netting ???


Yep, sure did Dave....Thanks.


----------



## SCBBQ (May 6, 2021)

Really cool - if anything it teaches you patience !


----------



## SmokinAl (May 6, 2021)

Very interesting!
Will be waiting for the finish!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (May 6, 2021)

SCBBQ said:


> Really cool - if anything it teaches you patience !


Thanks SCBBQ. I've been waiting for years already! what's another 6 months???  LOL!!




SmokinAl said:


> Very interesting!
> Will be waiting for the finish!
> Al


Thanks Al! Gonna save this one for Christmas 2021.


----------



## indaswamp (May 6, 2021)

FYI, I found it easiest to fold the netting over halfway onto itself, then slide the folded end onto the fiocco about 1/3. Then pull the folded end over onto the meat. The netting slides on itself and helps to protect the sugna layer on the meat. It lays in place as it unrolls.


----------

